# Back from Doctors.....



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

Went to see my lovely Doctor today, you'll be pleased to know that I didn't break down and      this time!! 

He had the "letter" from my consultant (all of 2 lines   ). All they basically said was I'm not legible to have any more Clomid as I didn't respond to it, can't have the injectables (as I have my ds) and they won't treat my infertility on the NHS any longer and my only other option is Private IVF.......... which we can't afford.  

The receptionist gave me the address and phone number of The Esperance Private Hospital in Eastbourne, Sussex. Has anyone been treated there? and how was it?

I've been told that a mere consultation would be between £150-£250. Is this the case? 

Thanks for being here for me but it looks like our dreams have ended..........  Bxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww i'm so sorry 

might be worth posting on the ivf board and see anyone has been treated there?


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh sorry to hear that Beatbag,     

As i said before im in a similar position now as IVF is my only option and the chances are v slim for me with even that   It's £3,500 here in Exeter for private IVF - GULP!

Take care.  Jo x


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear your bad news Beathag.  

Just never say never! You'll see, there is always a rainbow...

Lots of love, hugs and kisses..

Kissy Bear


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hon, I am so sorry to hear that your sad news  

I know its hard but try to think postive about everything!

were all here for you.

Emma xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Beathag hun

...I'm sorry you've not received better news regards your treatment 

I've not heard of the hospital you mentioned but I wish you loads of luck with whatever you decide....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh hun Im sorry to hear that, especially since I got good news from my consultant today  

Is there no way you can have IUI?  Its still pricey but cheaper than IVF.  If IVF is the only way to go then try contacting some of the NHS hospitals.  Some hospitals offer IVF privately but since its an NHS hospital you end up paying slightly less than if you went to a private clinic.

Wish there was something I could say to make you feel better today.  If these suggestions dont work then i think your best bet is to try the alternative treatment route for a while, at least you will feel like you are still doing somthing to better your chances

Best of luck to you 

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## clomidgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

im so sorry to hear of your news    i hope things work out for you all the best xx


----------

